# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus box v 1.2.7.

## yassin55

*Pegasus Box v1.2.7 is out!*   Pegasus Box v1.2.7 Release Notes:  *I9300* – added Direct Unlock (manual root is required).*I9300M* – added Direct Unlock (manual root is required).*S3353* – added Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Flash.*S5229* – added Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Flash, Original Firmware Converter.*E1180* – added Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Read Flash/Write Flash.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
_______________________
WBR,
Pegasus Box Team

----------

